# Deposit on 2nd Easy T Printer (woot!)



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just sent most of my deposit on our 2nd Easy T Printer. I was hoping to do it 6 months ago, but some other hardware needs came up outside of the DTG department. The more I look at the numbers, though, the more I realize I put my money in the wrong department.

We're still running our Easy T Deluxe that we converted to dual CMYK. Almost a year in, and it's still printing beautifully (did another 12 orders this morning before noon). The only thing we had to replace in the year we've had it was the printhead ($500, but included a new capping station and accessories) and swapped out the CIS for cartridges.

We're going with the Easy T XL this time around, looking to do larger prints (up to 16" x 20"), have much larger ink cartridges (80ml instead of 10ml, plus there are third party carts that do 150ml). We're also going to give white ink a try again (gulp).

I had tossed and turned about jumping on the Neoflex bandwagon, but since switching to Belquette's inks, we're just ecstatic with our Easy T, at less than half the price.

I'll post an update once we get the new unit it -- hoping to see what the difference is between the two machines. Ours is R2880 based, the new one appears to be R3880 based.

Maybe some head to head video comparisons are in order.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

treefox2118 said:


> Just sent most of my deposit on our 2nd Easy T Printer. I was hoping to do it 6 months ago, but some other hardware needs came up outside of the DTG department. The more I look at the numbers, though, the more I realize I put my money in the wrong department.
> 
> We're still running our Easy T Deluxe that we converted to dual CMYK. Almost a year in, and it's still printing beautifully (did another 12 orders this morning before noon). The only thing we had to replace in the year we've had it was the printhead ($500, but included a new capping station and accessories) and swapped out the CIS for cartridges.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at DTG printers right now, and the Easy T looks pretty good, but for what I do, white ink is absolutely necessary. I'd love to see some comparisons between the new and old machines.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Zenergy: We just didn't have the patience to deal with white ink with our Easy T Deluxe.

My first DTG department manager did some beautiful white underbase, but then he left us to work for one of the biggest shops in the Midwest. Once he left, we just switched to dual CMYK and called it a day.

Now with the XL coming, it has larger ink cartridges, so I'm hoping we'll find the patience to give it a try again.


----------



## cumbsign (Jun 28, 2012)

treefox ... looking to trade up our deluxe ... please inform how the xl works for you!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The plan is to do some side-by-side videos of both units, including print quality, speed, etc.

Since the 3880 and 2880 are similar printers, I am not expecting much of a difference. But, in the photo printing world (actual photographers), people do say that the 3880 clogs a lot less, and that the printhead IS different. One photographer I know says the 3880 prints a slightly larger droplet size, but on DTG that might be a good thing (less clogs).

I'll update when Easy T sends me the good news that my machine is on its way. I know there's a tiny backlog from other orders, so I'm patiently waiting in line.

We had a bang-up high margin day yesterday due to Friday evening walk-ins (we're open til midnight on Friday), and our Easy T Deluxe spit out perfect shirts over and over. 60% humidity will do that.

Downside of the Deluxe: running out of ink in the carts. 80ml carts in the XL is the #1 reason I'm adding a second unit.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

I currently have an Easy T Deluxe (R1900 base), I ordered my upgrade on 3/26/13 and am still waiting for my printer.

I've got a few updates from Andy about different delay...but nothing seems to ever actually happen. I really need the new machine because the bulk ink system on our current print is a pain...

I have tried calling, email and submitting communication though the support ticket system and I never get a reply back. The last update I had was on Tue, May 21 2013 9:47am he was pending cartridge for the printer...

I've followed up 5 times since the May 21, though phone, email and the ticket system and no new update...

I have seen the machine in person, and Michael give me an overview of the machine when I was in AZ on vacation a month ago...they have a very nice shop and Michael is awesome with tech support!! (and at demo and giving tours!)

Sorry to vent...but I can't keep it in anymore...I'm not even sure what to do next. Do I keep waiting, do I get a lawyer, do I email the better business bureau, or maybe the attorney general for the state of Arizona.

I don't want a refund or something crazy...I just want consistent communication, and my new printer! (becasue the bottom line is I know the support and communication is there once I get the printer...any issue I've had with Easy T has always been on the sales side...I waited 5 weeks for 8oz of blue ink, and 3 weeks for ink another time; now I get my ink from other source even though Andy's price are AWESOME)

-Rob


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I never really expect "excellent" communication from a small hardware vendor, but I've been in the print industry almost 2 decades, so I'm pretty well informed about it. Even the huge vendors don't return my calls regularly -- I guess it's just part of a hectic competitive business. Who knows?

The best wide format supplies vendor is LexJet -- they respond to emails instantly. But, their prices are 40% more than my other vendors who don't respond. Belquette is the best DTG ink supplier vendor -- their prices are 30% higher than the non-communicative vendors.

Yes, when you dole out $3000 or $6000 or $10,000, you get nervous. But because everything is custom built, I want it to be perfect when it arrives, and I hate hassling people. Now, if it gets to 16 weeks, there's going to be a problem (which happened to me twice with vendors last year!)


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Rob, your inbox is full.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

I just cleared it out...thanks!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Rob,

I apologize for the delays and communication. I'm really scrambling to get accurate ship dates but I have uncertainty on my end when I will get ink cartridges.

Everything has gone really well with this new machine model except for the reliability of the chip resets on the ink cartridges. We will get a brand in and have it work fine through a couple weeks testing on our demo machine you saw and then we try them in other machines and they won't work consistantly. So that puts us back to trying others.

We have a new brand now that has tested well in all our machines and are just waiting on stock to come in.

The last thing we want is to rush a machine out the door and have end user issues, return shipping, etc.

I'll keep you posted via email.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

Andy,

Please keep the lines of communication open!

Any small update you have just send my way.

Can you send me a set of 10ml refill cartridges for my current Easy T? (R1900)


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Andy, how much is the new easy t printer? Just cmyk? Ill past on the white ink


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

I am 11 days away from one year anniversary of the beginning of my Easy T Printer "Nightmare" I sent my printer back at the first of 2013, with a target date of April 1st to receive a new XL model. After several phone calls and e-mails, I was promised one on May 31st. Today is May 31st, and as usual I have no information on when I will get a printer, I have no printer, and I have no hope of ever having a printer. I am just out over $8000. Thanks Andy. If anybody knows the secret to get Easy T to communicate, please let me know, as I am beyond desperate.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Trust me it's in our best interest as well to get these printers out the door and have everyone happily printing.

However, I've ran into unforeseen ink chip issues and we are doing as much as we can to get a reliable set as quickly as possible.

It does no one good for us to ship printers that may or may not have working chips.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Flex: I'm just shy of my 1 year anniversary of the Easy T Deluxe, and it's paid for itself over and over and over. Not without a lot of learning. Not without a lot of nightmares. But, I talked to people who own Brothers and Kornits and Neoflexes and all of the others, and they tell me that their nightmares are the same, they just have to spend more money fixing them.

So I kept at it. Eventually, we locked in our printer and now it just prints money all day long. But it was a trial and error process.

I have no idea what the turn around time for the XL is because I know they're still trying to work out the bugs that the version 1 users had. I told Andy I am willing to be a version 1 user for the XL because I don't complain if the printer craps out on me. I just learn to fix it, share my knowledge with him, and move on. From what I've heard, the only thing holding up the XL might be the ink cartridge system. The big difference between the hella cheap Easy T and the really expensive competitor Epson DTGs seems to be custom ROM and custom ink delivery. But, the price difference is $12,000 between the two. So, I'm patient, and I'm willing to put up with some bugs.

For those who weren't as good at tinkering, I can understand the delays. The more printers sold, the more bugs appear, and the more refining of the process happens. I knew this the day I bought my Easy T Deluxe -- I knew it was going to be nerve wracking, and I knew I'd have to learn new things. Andy's backed me up along the way, but I know I showed patience with his company.

Since we've dialed everything in, patience is what won out in the end for me. With Mimaki and Roland and Easy T and HP and Canon and all of the printers we have on hand, patience is all I could have. Otherwise I'd probably go nuts also, and nothing works well when I lose my temper. So I just don't.


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> Trust me it's in our best interest as well to get these printers out the door and have everyone happily printing.
> 
> However, I've ran into unforeseen ink chip issues and we are doing as much as we can to get a reliable set as quickly as possible.
> 
> It does no one good for us to ship printers that may or may not have working chips.


I can accept that you are having problems, But I am going to ask you to set a large sum of money aside for a project that you hope to make money with very soon, and one year later you are no closer to making money with that sum of money than you were on day one. 

If you don't have the bugs worked out and you don't know when you will have them worked out how about communicating that to the people that are putting money into your venture. 

You are forcing me into legal action, and I would rather just work with you to get this resolved. Call me, please!


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> Trust me it's in our best interest as well to get these printers out the door and have everyone happily printing.
> 
> However, I've ran into unforeseen ink chip issues and we are doing as much as we can to get a reliable set as quickly as possible.
> 
> It does no one good for us to ship printers that may or may not have working chips.


ANDY, I need you to contact me, I need to know were my printer is. Steve with Flexabili-Tees.


----------



## pennykriegel (Jul 20, 2013)

You gave us a lot of help with our Easy T Printer yesterday, now I have another problem. I printed several white t-shirts then needed to switch to blk shirts. My first test shirt showed that I needed to clean the white heads as it did not come out evenly on the whole design. I did just that and put another test shirt in and it only shoved the platen out to the front without printing anything. It did that several times and now I cant get it to do anything but shove the platen out with no printing, Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Penny: can you take a video and post it to YouTube or Google Drive?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Flextee 
You get your printer yet? I ordered mine last week and trying to get ahold of Andy to get progress report. 
Treefox.
Nice to hear you are doing well with yours I was hoping that soon I will be doing well with mine. your comments are the reason why I purchased this. hoping for a positive outcome myself.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

It's been a fun run so far. I've been in the print industry almost 2 decades, tho, so I have a pretty technical experience set, and I'm not afraid to rip hardware apart.

The XL is a different machine so there will obviously be a learning curve, but our Deluxe accounts for 20% of our profits even with a few minor headaches that come with the DTG game in general.


----------



## cumbsign (Jun 28, 2012)

pennykriegel said:


> You gave us a lot of help with our Easy T Printer yesterday, now I have another problem. I printed several white t-shirts then needed to switch to blk shirts. My first test shirt showed that I needed to clean the white heads as it did not come out evenly on the whole design. I did just that and put another test shirt in and it only shoved the platen out to the front without printing anything. It did that several times and now I cant get it to do anything but shove the platen out with no printing, Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Penny ... sounds like a problem we were having with ours. I believe Michael called it a timing issue. I wound up removing the "stop" that kept the platen from touching the back of the printer and haven't had any issues with that problem again.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Treefox. 
what is you said you had that you had to take the printer apart? I just wanted to know so I know what I'm getting into. I've taken my Epson 7010 apart numerous times with no problems. 




Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

All Epsons are similar in nature. The Easy T is based on the R2880 and the R3880 depending on which model you have.

I replaced the printhead, the capping station, and had to do some minor and minimal self repairs when I rough housed it myself. Michael @ Easy T was always helpful with giving me directions, but a laymen should consider having a printer tech nearby if they are going to beat up their printer like I do.

I'll admit, I've got a rough touch.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

How long did you have it before replacing head? Just wanting to make sure i set back enough money if i mess it up my first week. If the head last after a lot of prints then no worry. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The printhead failure was our fault completely. We went about 9 months, I have no idea how many prints it was. Some weeks we printed hundreds.

I figure a cost of $0.10 per shirt towards printhead replacement now. I picked up spare R2880s new off Amazon on sale for $399 free shipping no sales tax. I am certain we should get more than 4000 shirts out of a printhead, so that's way over-costing it, but it's easier for me to keep track of maintenance costs this way

The printhead was a 10 minute replacement for the first time. I could do it faster now. I watch for Epson R2880 sales now.

The capping station ($40 on eBay) is something I am planning on replacing every 2-3 months. I blame our dirty capping station on our failed printhead.


----------



## pennykriegel (Jul 20, 2013)

cumbsign said:


> Penny ... sounds like a problem we were having with ours. I believe Michael called it a timing issue. I wound up removing the "stop" that kept the platen from touching the back of the printer and haven't had any issues with that problem again.


Thank you for your response. Yes It was a timing problem. I did get ahold of Michael and he told me to raise the end of the printer so that the platen would not slide forward when in the back position.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Leveling DTG printers is very important. I use a bubble level to check to make sure my printer base and platen are both "perfectly" level.

If they aren't, then the platen will either out too much weight on the motor, or it will skip too far on each move.

Let us know how that works for you.


----------



## pennykriegel (Jul 20, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> Leveling DTG printers is very important. I use a bubble level to check to make sure my printer base and platen are both "perfectly" level.
> 
> If they aren't, then the platen will either out too much weight on the motor, or it will skip too far on each move.
> 
> Let us know how that works for you.


My machine is far from level. Michael had me raise the front end (standing in front of printer, end closet to me) 1 inch. So far so good, but I will try to keep that in mind if things go bad. I don't believe I could change the capping station or a print head. How close are you to Iowa? Sending it back to Arizona is very costly and time consuming. I seem to have to print head cleaning very often and deep cleaning quite often for the banding. I have printed about 30 shirts total of which probably 1/2 of them were black shirts which needed white base layer, since I got this machine and have gone thru 8 oz. of white ink. that seems like a lot, but maybe its not, since I'm brand new to DTG.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I fly into Burlington every so often, you near there?

Do you clean your capping station gaskets and wiper blade every day?


----------



## pennykriegel (Jul 20, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> I fly into Burlington every so often, you near there?
> 
> Do you clean your capping station gaskets and wiper blade every day?


Burlington is in the SE corner of the state and we are in the middle of the state. Marshalltown, IA. Yes I clean off the capping station an wiper blade about every six or seven shirts, because I start to get banding or only part of the white under base comes out like it is supposed to. That's what I'm saying, I think I have to do that and fill the cartridges way to often and run cleaning way to often.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't run so many cleaning cycles -- I find I have problems if I run too many cleaning cycles.

Send me a photo of the bottom of your printhead (press the ink button once to move it to the center, press it again to return it to the capping station) and a photo of the capping station. I just want to see what's going on there.

I don't overfill my cartridges or I get some extra pressure that causes my ink to drip from the head. I probably fill them 80% or so (no way to eyeball, unfortunately). I run very few cleanings every day (usually one in the morning).

If I get bad banding, I'll park the heads on cleaning fluid (clear stuff) for 15 minutes, and then run ONE head cleaning.


----------



## pennykriegel (Jul 20, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> Don't run so many cleaning cycles -- I find I have problems if I run too many cleaning cycles.
> 
> Send me a photo of the bottom of your printhead (press the ink button once to move it to the center, press it again to return it to the capping station) and a photo of the capping station. I just want to see what's going on there.
> 
> ...


How do I send you the pictures?


----------



## pennykriegel (Jul 20, 2013)

I sent you an email.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll check it shortly!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## julzusc (Oct 29, 2007)

DO NOT BUY AN EASY T PRINTER!

In May 2013 I paid $6,000 for an Easy T printer that I was told would be done in a few weeks.

After they received and cashed my payment....Easy T stopped responding to my emails and phone calls. For 4 months I tried to contact them, with no response.

Only after a threatening email (crafted by a lawyer friend) did they even respond to me.

Their response was "we are backed up and will get your printer shipped out soon". 

Now it is October 2013.....and I have NOTHING!

So to do some research....my friend emailed asking about purchasing a printer. Easy T's response was "We can get you one by this Friday." 

Yet they continue to tell me (a customer who paid in May) that they are working on backorders!

DO NOT BELIEVE THEM! THEY WILL TAKE YOUR MONEY AND RUN!


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

I also paid my printer in May and they shipped it last week.
Yesterday I start working on it and we print now already 50 shirts.
Michael helps me with the software and make changes on my computer.
The only thing is that I have a little banding.
I know this is not the way to do business but if you are patience it will go work out.
Next week I shall write more of my experience.
Good Luck


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

What print mode are you using? Normal, fine, superfine?

Consistent banding can be tweaked in the settings/options screen but we need to see what kind of banding you're getting!

You're going to love your profit margin once you dial it in.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

First I don't print white for the moment, I want to control the colors first.
So I see that it stand on medium.(EK Print studio)


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Medium is the ink drop size -- in the Ink Settings menu you have a drop down box with the quality mode: normal, fine, super fine.

Can you post a nozzle check?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

I see in the ink setting menu speed, fine and superfine
It is now on speed


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Speed is the mode most likely to band. We print superfine bidirectional for 90% of our shirts. Slower, but it puts more ink down.

For CMYK (one each) I find ink level 2, medium, superfine, bidirectional, 75% ink coverage is just perfect. Vivid color settings.

Most our our artwork is small, 11" x 6-11", so we crank out up to 30 shirts an hour. At $5/shirt profit, it's a money maker.

Post a nozzle check!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

you should be able to run the rip software in any mode speed, fine, super fine and not get banding. the resolution mode has nothing to do with your print quality issue.


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

And here is the nozzle check.
For me it looks perfect.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

that isn't "banding", which is the term most commonly used when nozzles are missing. what you have is the print overlapping itself due to the platen not stepping far enough. i had this problem on my AnaJet (which also uses EK Print Studio) whenever i was printing light pastels. just switch to the superfine mode, and it should go away. you will need 2 or 3 passes in the speed mode to get enough ink laid down. i was happy with one pass of "superfine", but i don't know if East T has made any adjustments to the RIP or not. so print a shirt on superfine with one pass, and then try what Brian said, and try 2 passes, but reduce the ink down to 75%.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

blingit said:


> And here is the nozzle check.
> For me it looks perfect.


First rule out any hardware issues. print a large graphic in speed mode say 10x17.25 for a test. measure the actual printed image to see that it matches the rip size of 10x17.25 do this without removing the garment from the platen (right after print) If the actual printed image is larger than the rip size it tells you that your drive system is slipping and overlapping areas of the print that it shouldn't in effect giving you the darker lines in the printed image. for example if your final printed image is .25 larger than the rip size its a hardware issue with slipping. you should be able to print in any mode in the software without issue going to a higher resolution only hides the issue with smaller steps and higher ink saturation.. start there and eliminate this first. you should not have to adjust any feed adjustment in the rip using the original Epson friction drive rod. feed adjustment was implemented to the rip for different drive systems like belt drive and such to offset pulley sizes and backlash.. hope it helps.. Just wanted to explain that it has nothing to do with your rip software settings with the different resolutions, ek rip is used on other brand printers including Epson based anajets with no issue in all the different resolution modes.. (when the hardware is proper)


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

I just print in superfine and 75% just what Treefox said and it looks perfect. No banding anymore.
Now next problem the mangenta light don't go out. As the att picture on that ink cardridge is no label.
Did someone know this problem.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

blingit said:


> I just print in superfine and 75% just what Treefox said and it looks perfect. No banding anymore.
> Now next problem the mangenta light don't go out. As the att picture on that ink cardridge is no label.
> Did someone know this problem.


your just masking hardware issues (putting a band aid on an underlying issue) by using this method of printing in super fine which is the slowest mode of print! this will severely limit your production time. you have an underlying hardware issue! most likely slipping drive in the faster print mode like speed. they include the different print modes for a reason in the rip, there intended to be used for production and if they didn't work properly wouldn't be an option in the software.. I would correct the hardware issues to get the most out of your print production.


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

I understand German but for now I need to print and I go read and try your solution for sure.
I know you are an experienced dtg tech and if you are real deutch you want perfection.
But for now I need to solve my ink cardridge in mangenta


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

blingit said:


> I understand German but for now I need to print and I go read and try your solution for sure.
> I know you are an experienced dtg tech and if you are real deutch you want perfection.
> But for now I need to solve my ink cardridge in mangenta


The ink light is most likely a chip issue on the cart! judging by the picture they look to be standard import carts notorious for this issue. try a different cart (new) in that position! your going to want to go with a quality bulk system when you get going preferably bagged ink and better ink chips..  good luck


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

For now I try to reset the cart many times and it don't work out.
I live in the Antilles and the carts are not there.
Please advise which bag system is the best (Belquette) and what I need to do now to take care that my inkhead not clogs.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

blingit said:


> For now I try to reset the cart many times and it don't work out.
> I live in the Antilles and the carts are not there.
> Please advise which bag system is the best (Belquette) and what I need to do now to take care that my inkhead not clogs.


Erik,
you will want to refer with the manufacturer on the procedure for the head due to warranty issues along with bulk system applications. You might also want to detail your cart reset issue for replacement options. those would be questions for the manufacturer considering the cart looks to be defective based on your post and trials.


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

I just called with easy t printer and they help me out.
Thanks to all.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I may be wrong here but isn't his "banding issue" suposed to be adjusted in the feed adjust tab in EKprint?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

when i used EK Print (AnaJet), the feed adjust was just for aligning the cmyk layer with the white underbase. it had nothing to do with how the platen "steps" during the print cycle. maybe it has a different purpose on the Easy T.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> I may be wrong here but isn't his "banding issue" suposed to be adjusted in the feed adjust tab in EKprint?


If you are getting a perfect nozzle check you are correct.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

23spiderman said:


> when i used EK Print (AnaJet), the feed adjust was just for aligning the cmyk layer with the white underbase. it had nothing to do with how the platen "steps" during the print cycle. maybe it has a different purpose on the Easy T.


the feed adjust was implemented for images that were stretched or shortened caused by different pitch sizes of pulleys for belt drives. I worked with Chris at eukondigital on this feature of the rip when we were experimenting with belt drives that didn't have a perfect match pitch pulley. 

you can adjust this feature of the rip all day on a friction drive unit (original Epson drive) and it will do nothing for you if your drive is slipping. think about it, your drive may slip different each print and it will never correct the problem! its made for pitch inconsistency with a belt or screw drive that once adjusted will be the same everytime. If your using a larger/smaller pitch than the standard Epson drive rod pitch of 8mm you need to adjust this setting by the feed adjust to match the original Epson pitch. It essentially corrects an over or under sized drive. Its nothing more than "GAP ADJUST" from the Epson adjustment program designed to be adjusted if there is wear on the original drive rod, to correct pitch. you must be getting a consistent feed with no slipping of the drive for it to function properly.. If you have any Epson adjustment programs go look at the gap adjust, its the same thing as feed adjust! hope that clarifies any questions for the feed adjust (its not banding adjust or manufacturer drive slipping adjust) 

A stock Epson printer drive (friction drive) should NEVER need a feed adjust setting unless the drive rod friction material is worn. It doesn't correct manufacture hardware slipping issues.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

my apologies on adding to the confusion. i try to not rush to comment, but in this case, i did. after reading the responses again, i opened up my version of EK and i can't even find anything called "feed adjust". i'm sure Easy T has a newer version of EK. i was going off of memory and didn't remember correctly, and i shouldn't have typed a response without checking first. i try to be a reliable source of help around here, so please forgive me!

that being said, i did experience the same issues as Erik when printing on "speed" with certain light shades of color. the AnaJet techs never had a solution for why it was happening. and it was frustrating because they kept calling it "banding" when in fact my nozzle check was perfect, and i wasn't missing any ink. the print was just overlapping.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

23spiderman said:


> my apologies on adding to the confusion. i try to not rush to comment, but in this case, i did. after reading the responses again, i opened up my version of EK and i can't even find anything called "feed adjust". i'm sure Easy T has a newer version of EK. i was going off of memory and didn't remember correctly, and i shouldn't have typed a response without checking first. i try to be a reliable source of help around here, so please forgive me!
> 
> that being said, i did experience the same issues as Erik when printing on "speed" with certain light shades of color. the AnaJet techs never had a solution for why it was happening. and it was frustrating because they kept calling it "banding" when in fact my nozzle check was perfect, and i wasn't missing any ink. the print was just overlapping.


That's a hardware issue with the "hard steps" in speed mode. the over lapping was probably the "bounce" in the belt drive needing adjustment (hardware). 

feed adjust and gap adjust only correct pitch differences. originally for worn drive rod corrections within the Epson adjustment program "which reduces the original 8mm pitch" on the a3 printer. 

think of it this way. in a stock printer there is only the drive rod and the paper is held in place by strong springs on rollers. the paper only moves when the drive rod does at the same pitch distance the drive rod does. if your getting good prints in high resolution "super fine" it should be the same in low resolution "speed" because it is not slipping. The only thing that would cause a difference and over lapping is the drive system bounce of belt drives with the harder/larger steps of speed mode and or slipping of a friction drive (slipping in this case meaning overstepping due to the force of the step and weight of the platen system not stopping in the exact position the drive rod stopped. Its easily tested by printing from the rip on a stock printer on paper (reduce your ink saturation first) you will see the rip prints perfectly on the stock printer. which will clearly show your issue is in the hardware of the drive system. Or just measure the graphic on the printed shirt, it should equal the exact size the rip says if it does not you have a hardware issue with the drive.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

So in theory the problem would be resolved by:

1. adding propper friction material under the platen.
2. adjusting the belt from the PF motor to PF shaft right?

Just curious about this.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> So in theory the problem would be resolved by:
> 
> 1. adding propper friction material under the platen.
> 2. adjusting the belt from the PF motor to PF shaft right?
> ...


1. yes and or adjustment of tension holding platen system firmly to stop when drive rod stops. (the design of the platen system)

2. not as much, but important!

heres a good example explaining this situation in the vid at the 1:50 point. T-Biz Network Interview Mark Monbourquette at SGIA '09 - YouTube some manufacturers correct it with electronics but some in the rip and drive system. ek has a very smooth step, compare it to the Epson driver and you will see the difference 

I experimented with the ek rip gap and feed with Chris when we were using a belt drive that did not have matching pulley pitch. the most abundant pulley pitch was slightly bigger or smaller than the Epson 8mm a3 and that's why it was implemented for the t-dozer diy printers for end-users with similar situations to correct this using a belt drive system. I found it much easier to use the original Epson drive rod which requires no adjustment of the feed and gap with a good transport system.. If you read the ek manual it explains the gap and feed (table feed adjust) is for specific printer models and not on all rip versions..


----------



## ImagineInkPrint (Feb 27, 2015)

I also have had and issue with communication from Andy at Easy T. I placed my order on October 31, 2014 and STILL haven't received my printer or an update on it. The last "update" I got from Andy was in January and I haven't heard from him since. 

I get that when you're custom building something it can take a while but there is NO communication. When he did reply there was always an excuse that didn't really add up. it sucks because even though I saw the warnings online I took a chance because from what I saw it looks to be a solid machine. I don't think its too much to ask for a phone call now and then when you pay $4,000 for something that was supposed to only take 4weeks to build yet 4 months later you still don't have it.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

At this point in time, what would be the only course of action is for there to be a list of who is owed a printer and the date of the order.

If there are 20 people waiting on printers, then they should be fulfilled in the order they paid. 20 printers can be built, tested and shipped for $30,000.

Now, if the backlog is 100, there's no hope for anyone.

Transparency and full disclosure is what anyone involved needs to push for. I would still love to get the printer I paid for when I posted this thread. I hold no grudges or anger but would definitely like to see something for the money I spent.

Now that Spectra and NeoFlex have 2 machines under $8000, the prices will fall faster. Easy T can return from the dead by getting even ONE printer shipped so someone can show it off on YouTube.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I have no problem with being open and honest about the situation and hopefully this post will clarify some things. 

ImagineInkPrint: Roughly late last year we began taking orders again after many months of not. Judging by quotes I had received for both time and cost to finish up some R&D that we had going. Unfortunately neither the time or cost held true, deadlines kept getting pushed back and my costs kept going up. It got to the point I even had to borrow money to finish the printer design that was finally ready late December and ready to start shipments in February.

The problem is by the time this model printer was ready to start shipping the months of extra R&D, overhead, etc had completely wiped out Easy T funds and the company was broke. 

At this point it is either completely shut down, file bankruptcy and everyone loses 99% because debt far exceeds minimal assets OR I use this new printer model to restart the company with the intentions of surviving to pay everyone back and build it up.

Trust me I daily get threatened by lawyers, I've had customers show up and threaten to kill me with a gun, I'm on a first name basis with most people in the States Attorney office and many other extremely stressful things. So the easy thing for me would be to just file the bankruptcy and walk away to do something else or take one of the decent job offers I've been given. But I would rather fight to pull this out for my customers and myself.

So with that being said the plan is to get things going. Which is rather tough with the constant bashing on here, negative history and competitors using less than honest tactics.

Easy T currently has a backorder of roughly 2 dozen printers which as Treefox points out isn't too deep to get out if sales start going again.

I 100% understand why people are upset that I'm continuing to sell and have a reseller on eBay with 1 printer in stock while I owe backorders. The reality of the situation is new sales is the absolute only way to fix this problem and I can only do that if 1 is always stocked for eBay. I can then use the profits to build owed printers. If I sent 1 customer the printer I have, sales would stop, the company ends, and everyone else loses.

Also, I'm not willing to keep making this mess bigger and bigger. The mess has to stop and going forward ordered printers must be delivered in a timely manner and the profits used to catch up on owed printers.

I'm hoping soon we will have some more resellers carrying the printer, this will help establish trust and customers around the country can get their hands on a printer.

I'm entertaining all kinds of deals, partnerships, investors, etc and will make sure if there is a way to get this debt cleared up quicker I will take it regardless of what it costs me personally in the long term.

I wholeheartedly believe this can be fixed and will be working every possible angle to do so. It's not going to happen overnight but it will.

I can't apologize enough to everyone involved. If we can work together to make the situation better not worse we will all come out.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

For those of us who have been the most patient, I think we all just want to see a printer in action and not videos from 1-2+ years ago.

If there is a new printer and it does in fact work and it's actually out there, a set of YouTube videos would go a long way. It would also help any resellers and vendors who are trying to get it into customer's hands.

Most of us are aware that the new 3880 Epson can be converted into a DTG printer fairly inexpensively. The markup on a non-DIY solution is thousands of dollars to take care of the RIP, support and any warranty concerns. So if there are 30 printers outstanding, we're looking at $50,000 in cost to get them out the door and into the hands of those who want them.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Brian,

Here are videos of our R3000 taken recently.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVyolXsGVH0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ9Va6YBOcY

We have shipped a few units at this point.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Great to see, thanks for sharing.

Hoping to see more competition in the markets and further engineering from everyone.


----------



## ImagineInkPrint (Feb 27, 2015)

I completely understand what it's like to try and get a business up and running, that's what I'm trying to do. But you can't tell someone "pay me upfront and I'll have it done in 4 weeks" if you know damn well that it's going to take you longer. I think a little honesty would go a hell of a long way to turn things around for you. 

One thing you have to understand is people like myself have taken out loans to start their business. with that loan comes a monthy payment. Now because I don't have the printer to start turning a profit for the company I'm having to pay the payments out of my own pocket, that takes away from my 3 kids so I'm sure you can understand why I'm upset. 

I've asked you before, without getting a response back, why don't you go and get a loan to cover the cost to finish the orders? It's easy for a business to get working capital, especially since you have been open for more than 2 years. there is no doubt that would turn things around and lead to a much better customer experience.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> At this point in time, what would be the only course of action is for there to be a list of who is owed a printer and the date of the order.
> 
> If there are 20 people waiting on printers, then they should be fulfilled in the order they paid. 20 printers can be built, tested and shipped for $30,000.
> 
> ...





The biggest problem / red flag I see here is the pricing structure and the history and that's what makes a recovery difficult at best. Paying back past customers and being profitable is impossible based on the price structure math. If you have 24 outstanding units "roughly" could it be double, triple or more? Is that a factual accounting? Someone is going to lose in this equation more likely the customer. Who's to say you can't take a ton of payments, not deliver and then file Bankruptcy? Big customer gamble based on history as i see it. How long will it take to recoup past customer funds when you’re starting in the red and are not profitable? Forever! Simple math? Sort of like maxing out a credit card and paying the minimum payment the rest of your life. 

As a person that has been a DTG printer for awhile owning and operating up to 4 t-jets and more recently researched building my own printer from the available kits like UFO and also researched the Epson F2000, the Neo at the 12k price, John Kennedys Quick-T Printer, Mesa an Easy T former subcontractor who at no way is reasonable for Easy T failed delivery on printers, after speaking with Victor, seems like a down to earth guy, settling on the Spectra completely built my research shows as follows. 

Let’s start with the Epson 3000 printer cost which is 799.00 normally. Then you have to convert the printer to DTG which is a 6-8 hour job depending on operator skills based on the DIY videos and the diy forum here. There is no such thing as free labor unless you’re doing it yourself but you have to live so let’s say a printer conversion takes 6 hours. Skilled labor on the low end in the states for Epson specialist 6 hrs x 25.00 an hour = 150 just on the conversion probably not a realistic cost being low, but let’s just say hes doing it himself. total $ 900.00. 

Next you have additional electronic cost minimum 150.00 "IF" you own your technology and are not using 3rd party supplied electronics which typically run @ 600 per printer purchased in 10 plus unit quantity. (quick search on eBay confirms mcu DTG controller cost, additionally ufo electronic cost reflect that also per there website) Cost at minimum per unit= 150 if you pay a hefty upfront engineering cost, now you have a total of 1050.00 Keep in mind these printers don't wire themselves add additional parts cost for wiring/ labor/ This on top of the conversion wiring will be needed, minimum 2-hours labor plus material cost, based on manufacturer instructions of the mcu controllers available.

Next you have your base structure and drive parts Add another 250.00 on lowest quality system just for parts, now you have a total of $ 1300.00. The base structure will need to be assembled/ constructed with more labor cost needed. Several suppliers/fab shops that supply these materials will quote 2-3 times higher for a base completely finished at an average price of 600-1500 dollars depending on material and quality of parts selected. Self made another 2 hours. Total hours of labor by experienced builder 9-10 hours per unit, probably much more for a novice or new hire.

There is shipping on both sides for parts and customer logistics, operation cost, tooling, rent, insurance, labor, sales commission from using a reseller not accounted for in the equation. A 1-2 to person company can’t be profitable with this equation in any business scenario. You do the math! 

The printer lists on ebay for 1795.00. which does not include rip software, ink carts, or ink to the buyer so its not even technically a DTG printer, but a Epson with a flatbed transport system. Advertised as a DTG printer confuses the customer, it would need to include rip software and could result in charge backs (not as described) The buyer would need to invest in the Rip Software, ink carts, ink. If a reseller gets hit with a couple charge backs hes done!

Rip software retails 850.00 to 1500.00 depending the brand, bulk ink cart system 150- 300, Starter Ink = average for bulk 250ml bottles 50.00 a bottle x 5 = 250.00. Add 1200.00 minimum to the purchase cost to get going = Purchase price of printer 1795.00 Rip software/ink/carts 1250.00 = 3045.00 total Experienced DTG people know the support needed to set up DTG printers with rip and ink and this will be an issue without giving support to newbies resulting in backlash from customers . All these numbers on the minimalistic conservative side.

That said there are very good machines on the market produced by proven companies and more entering in the low price range, for a little more money you get proven machines/ support/ included rip software/ made by established companies. Competition is to tough and getting tougher, a DTG company has to be profitable to succeed, let alone cover past orders. The better option for the consumer in this price range is building a DIY printer, at least you know what you’re getting/into and there are several free and low cost options by people who have been doing it a long time and you will get what you pay for delivered. You simply can’t run a DTG company on those margins based on price structure and be profitable, if you’re not profitable you don't survive and starts the use of incoming order $ to float past orders and operating cost issue. I think there a few different names they call that when using incoming deposits to pay past orders but i forget what they’re called off the top of my head. 

Maybe searching for an investor and a business partner with a successful history to make sound business decisions is the better way to go, closing the doors and restructure a profitable system. Distinguishing your look from competitor products also helps, especially with the given history which never looks good in the eye of the customer. You lose control with business partners and investors when you do this, but if you continue to do the same things you have always done you will end up with what you always have had.

I'm for the entrepreneur 100% but listening to the same explanations for the last 3 years here on the forum is old news/ broken record and nothing new with these pricing structures. An owner could get a loan to pay back past customers if there serious about their business, if your credit is shot an you can’t do this you will never operate a business with bad credit (only at the expense of a customer) it’s imperative to search for an investor and business manager. I'm sure an investor and business manager of sound mind would not even get involved without wiping the slate clean in a bankruptcy, renaming, and restructuring prices to be profitable.

It makes more sense to start clean with a new name, competition is tough and pricing dropping like a rock for DTG negative stigmas don't help your sales cause. The investor is going to want to see your profit/loss details before opening up the check book, you have to have something worthy to offer compared to the competition and at a profit the investor deems worthy. In this current market I just don’t see that happening with the competition striving strong; it will be an uphill battle. Ever watch the show shark tank? What would they say to a company with this history and the current competition out there... I think the 15 minutes has passed this company a long time ago. 

The tone I keep reading over and over here on the forum from the owner the last few years-> If you post negative things about me not delivering machines or giving refunds I can’t recoup your money from future sales, I need a chance to get out of this mess and make things right with my past customers or I will be forced to file bankruptcy and nobody gets nothing! 

The price structure of his new printer suggests, there is no way to recoup your money he is just fending for his own survival by continuing to do the same thing he always did especially from the looks of the OP of the thread. the trend is the same promise delivery and not deliver but list the item as in stock on the ebay listing. If I were the OP i would take care of the transaction with ebay and get out while the getting is good, as there are a lot of people in line in front of you! 

My 2 cents.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

cheapboxers said:


> My 2 cents.


That is about all it's worth. Again you are making statements about things you no nothing and your prices estimates are WAY off what it actually costs. 

I will gladly sell printers at $1795 and make a profit.

I think you need to stop saying comments that cause economic damage to others.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

treefox2118 said:


> Flex: I'm just shy of my 1 year anniversary of the Easy T Deluxe, and it's paid for itself over and over and over. Not without a lot of learning. Not without a lot of nightmares. But, I talked to people who own Brothers and Kornits and Neoflexes and all of the others, and they tell me that their nightmares are the same, they just have to spend more money fixing them.
> 
> So I kept at it. Eventually, we locked in our printer and now it just prints money all day long. But it was a trial and error process.
> 
> ...


I know you mention people having nightmares with brother, that is a first for me. I have never heard of anyone having an issue with the brother. I have one and it is a workhorse, I have had it for over 6 years. maybe longer, I cannot remember when I got it but it has never let me down


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

martinwoods said:


> I know you mention people having nightmares with brother, that is a first for me. I have never heard of anyone having an issue with the brother. I have one and it is a workhorse, I have had it for over 6 years. maybe longer, I cannot remember when I got it but it has never let me down


I know people who never had problems with any DTG printer you can mention. I also know 2 managers of Brother DTG shops (each one is running 6+ Brother units) and know the nightmares they've experienced -- and these are folks who buy ink by the gallon and filter it using Brother's proprietary system, so they're not small numbers there.

The truth is, DTG is only as good as each piece of the puzzle is. The machine has to be built properly, which isn't 100% for anything, as we know. That's why warranties exist. The dealership has to stock parts and be able to handle Q&A. The end user has to be prepared to learn lessons and take costs on themselves during the first year of experiencing market fluctuations.

I know 2 new DTG owners who made 5 figures thanks to Christmas rushes and now both of them are in trouble because they spent their profits and had no idea that January and February for them might be a slaughter of sales. Both of them have different printers, and both are having serious issues due to the lack of use. For many, that can be game over -- and it isn't the fault of the dealership.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> That is about all it's worth. Again you are making statements about things you no nothing and your prices estimates are WAY off what it actually costs.
> 
> I will gladly sell printers at $1795 and make a profit.




You basically disagreed to agree…. Like I said, I did my research and here are some pricing references to back up my post. These pricing are very accurate, you just don't want the public forum to know you’re making almost $0 profit after you pay yourself and resellers, maybe even losing money if they delivered?. I forgot to mention that ebay fees are 10% and Paypal fees at least 3%. That leaves you $1500+……????

The printer price structure you offer doesn't help your past customers or any business model that needs to be profitable to sustain a DTG manufacturing business on a real level long term. 


· Epson r3000 without rebate 799.00 http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&sku=C11CA86201

· MCU dtg controller ebay. 10-units 230 each u.s single unit 600.00 us http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-X-DTG-Flatbed-Printer-Driver-board-MCU-Controller-KIT-/291304777997?nma=true&si=AE2BnWLnFJ8fszD8KRwPIoc02Wo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

· MCU DTG controller ufo printer 695.00 single unit http://ufoprinter.com/allinone-kit-c-10/ufo-xbox-p-15.html?zenid=618c59e1cd64a6c692189c60f9f41101

· MCU DIY controller Spectra 399.00 http://youtu.be/Nuzy4xm8dts

· Base UFO printer 595.00 http://ufoprinter.com/allinone-kit-c-10/ufo-xbase-p-21.html

· Base UFO all in 1185.00 http://ufoprinter.com/allinone-kit-c-10/ufo-allinone-kit-p-22.html (china pricing)

· Supplier of aluminum extrusion price for foot yourself http://www.boschrexroth.com/en/us/products/product-groups/assembly-technology/aluminum-structural-framing/index

· R3000 bulk ink system 179.00 http://www.inkrepublic.com/R3000.asp

· Bulk DuPont Ink. 220 ml. each color 250.00 http://www.dtgprinterparts.com/index.php/en/5-x-250ml-bottles-of-dupont-white-cmyk-ink-set-detail?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=339&category_id=33

· Rip Software:

EK Print Studio retail 800.00 call for pricing http://www.eukondigital.com/

White RIP retail 1200.00-1500.00 call for pricing http://whiterip.com/en


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

cheapboxers said:


> You basically disagreed to agree…. Like I said, I did my research and here are some pricing references to back up my post. These pricing are very accurate, you just don't want the public forum to know you’re making almost $0 profit after you pay yourself and resellers, maybe even losing money if they delivered?. I forgot to mention that ebay fees are 10% and Paypal fees at least 3%. That leaves you $1500+……????
> 
> The printer price structure you offer doesn't help your past customers or any business model that needs to be profitable to sustain a DTG manufacturing business on a real level long term.
> 
> ...



I don't want to argue with you anymore but I want you to stop misleading people to hurt my business.

I've been involved in manufacturing DTG printers for 4 years now and have worked on this specific project for 2 years so let's be clear I'm on a different manufacturing level than your 10 minutes of google searches. 

And for the 50th time I DO NOT buy my electronics or base from another DTG company!! We own 100% the design and code for our boards and they were engineered here in Phoenix not China.

Also, I don't shout in the public "How is Cheapboxers printing custom shirts for $10 - $20 when Retailers sells just the blanks for $10 - $20 he's got to be losing money." No I'm educated enough to know printers can buy the same blanks for $1 - $3 at Sanmar.

You can keep believing the spin from others that DTG printers are expensive to make if you want. 

I will not divulge my trade secrets.

This is my last request for you to stop misleading my potential customers, stirring up fear in people I owe printers to and harassing me. People read posts like yours and believe it to be truth when it isn't.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Jun, 
Interesting to read your posts.
What you are addressed on costing is fit to DIY budget style. And pretty good.. However, there are so many areas you did not cover. Actually there are more than you covered.
Mfging is all about what parts mfg will use. Same as car. Most cars are look alike but prices are so much different, right? Does mfg wants to build Tank Or Go car.
Cheers! Printers are on me always.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Very true, there's a lot of hidden costs with a machine, pretreater and now curing units.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've helped quite a few folks get into DTG in 2014, and all of them were shocked at how quickly all the accessory costs can add up -- but skipping on them means so much labor and waste.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Very true, there's a lot of hidden costs with a machine, pretreater and now curing units.


LOL, your post PT and Curing has nothing to do for manufacturing. I buy your Side Way of promoting. LOL. I like your style always. Spectra isn't near to DIY. or is it? I hope you will ask me same.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

See you at the show Peter


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I see other manufacturers jumping to justify their extremely high margin business.

The hard truth is a Spectra pro with EK RIP and bags can be manufactured for $2,000. They've even publicly proved this by saying they will sell electronics at a retail price of $400 that means they make them for much less. Circuit boards are very cheap to manufacture.

You can play the "hidden costs" and "tech support" all you want but it's just fluff unless your users are having extreme difficulty and that's why it's high. 

You can get a good tech guy for $20 per hour. Even if they spent 40 hours of tech support on each printer that still is only $800 and the Spectra warranty is short and pretty much excludes everything that users typically have issues with.

Good for you that you can profit $5,000 per machine just don't blow smoke to cover it up. If you customers are fine with it and feel they got a good deal then everybody wins.

Just look how the Neoflex dropped like $7,000 overnight a while back. These DTG prices are artificially set high because people have paid them.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread gets heat and gets funnier. I love this sort.
NeoII way more than you said above. NeoIII is less than $7000 for now  
NeoIII is $4995 for short introduction time only. It will go up guarantee. You will see the differences between Theirs and AA's. If you say"They are same" You are the Superman. Remember? All cars are different.  
Cheers! Future proof is my goal.


----------



## shirtmaine (Aug 27, 2005)

abmcdan said:


> I see other manufacturers jumping to justify their extremely high margin business.
> 
> The hard truth is a Spectra pro with EK RIP and bags can be manufactured for $2,000. They've even publicly proved this by saying they will sell electronics at a retail price of $400 that means they make them for much less. Circuit boards are very cheap to manufacture.
> 
> ...


This may be true, but I believe you pay for what you don't know. Some people are comfortable paying the extra money for peace of mind and support. You must choose wisely for who is providing your support. If you pay less and don't have the support you might as well do a DIY build. I chose Neo because of price and history of support the "tiger team".


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds good amigo. Heard lots of things about the century printer.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

shirtmaine said:


> This may be true, but I believe you pay for what you don't know. Some people are comfortable paying the extra money for peace of mind and support. You must choose wisely for who is providing your support. If you pay less and don't have the support you might as well do a DIY build. I chose Neo because of price and history of support the "tiger team".


And that is fine. If you find value in their support and it's a good deal for your business do it. I've also heard many good things about Neoflex and I believe their RIP produces the best prints in DTG.

I just don't like Spectra or Neoflex saying other machines are inferior simply based on the price especially since they haven't seen the machine in person or used.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

they actually deliver dtg's to end customers, you do not, i think i would rather pay the little extra.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> I don't want to argue with you anymore but I want you to stop misleading people to hurt my business.


Who's arguing with who? I'm simply stating factual information that's all over the internet and documented in this forum!

It’s simple 4th grade math! I just proved you will only pay yourself with your 1795.00 pricing, this structure does not allow you to take care of past customers and operate a DTG manufacturing company profitable. 

There are no trade secrets, pricing is public knowledge on parts, controllers, and printers. conversion times are public knowledge. Your track record shows this also--> When you were selling printers for 8 thousand dollars using mesaprints, you couldn't deliver and profit then according to your own omission on posts. 

What makes you think people believe you now? They don't. You went from 8,000 to 4,000 when all your employees left you and you couldn't profit and deliver by your own omission and the customers on the forum you sold after you asked for customer’s patience and a restart.

You blamed your former employees but yet they’re all successful today, and you failed and continued your same course of action after they were long gone. Now you want the past customers and the world to believe you have a magic formula that the rest of the DTG world of manufactures doesn't have that are successful and doing it much longer than you? Please…. 1795.00 price point pays only you and you are only concerned about you, no one else. 

I hate seeing these customers getting the shaft over all these years, it needs to stop, these people spend their hard earned money, take out loans and you take advantage of the unsuspecting. I tell the truth and prove pricing, you just don't like it because it messes with "YOUR" income. 

You have switched your printer designs twice, using competitor likeness, you went from the II version to the III really quick after the competition was rocking and rolling. That’s your history from the beginning! You may fool newbies, but you don't fool anyone here that has seen this mess from the beginning and read the history. 

A word to all potential, and past customers, do the math, call other DTG companies and verify pricing and you will see the light. Don't be fooled by these low prices. Do your research, read all the history here and save yourself the headache! History doesn't lie!! 

It really bothers me when people get ripped off of their hard earned money. *That’s all…..I’m done here.*


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't care what grade level math you use... if you input incorrect data 
the final answer is wrong.

So I'm going to break it down for you.



cheapboxers said:


> · Epson r3000 without rebate 799.00 Epson Stylus Photo R3000 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


I don't pay that price




cheapboxers said:


> · MCU dtg controller ebay. 10-units 230 each u.s single unit 600.00 us 10 x dtg Flatbed Printer Driver Board MCU Controller Kit | eBay Wo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l255 7
> 
> · MCU DTG controller ufo printer 695.00 single unit UFO X-BOX - USD $685.00 : UFO Printer, Flatbed Printer, Textile Machine, UV Printer, DTG solutions, Uncoated Direct Printing
> 
> ...


*NONE of this is used in making our $1795 printer deal.*

The day is quickly coming when people here are going to get a rude awakening because they have to pay for damages for lies. You simply can't damage someone for no reason and say whatever you want without knowing the truth.

The TRUTH is at $1795 (which is temporary) I can turn a decent profit. I know this because I have down to the penny what it costs me per unit.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

treefox2118 said:


> At this point in time, what would be the only course of action is for there to be a list of who is owed a printer and the date of the order.
> 
> If there are 20 people waiting on printers, then they should be fulfilled in the order they paid. 20 printers can be built, tested and shipped for $30,000.
> 
> ...


Brain, your suggestion make's a lot of sense. Make a list showing printers actually being delivered is right on target. 

You started this thread almost 2 years ago after giving a deposit or did you pay in totally up front? 

It's good to see your still pluggin' along in business, hat's off to you...keep up on truckin. Unfortunately that may not be the case for others caught up in this mess, you're right about transparency and full disclosure is only fair.

Hope you and everyone else effected get their printers, business is hard enough.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

If you think you are victim of EasyT contact me. I will try to find the way to make it work. Who are in between wall and Rock. Business is tuff but honesty is not.
I just cannot digest to see threatening own customer with Bankrupt method. 
I came from tuffest situation. Korean immigrant 1978. No English(still). No money($153). No family nor a friend. 
Jobs I had: dishwasher, produce washer in super market. funeral home, street vendor, carpenter helper. Hotdog seller. Flea market, shoe maker, shoe shiner, dry cleaner pressman, waiter. This is what I remember now. Probably more lol. Now I have 50+ employs.
I know what is hot meal is. I know what is roof is. I know what is honest money is. This is why I understand people's feeling who got burned.
I want to help who unintentionally fell into unfortune situation. Honest people. Willing to do hard work. Who have a dream. 
Only payback I am looking for is accepet me as your friend. I feel short all the time on Friends.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just do not get why this guy does not do a bankruptcy, end the misery for all and move on.
A company with that bad of press is never going to recover. 
Plus, it seems people are still not doing diligence before sending money off to somewhere. Shame on them.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

beanie357 said:


> I just do not get why this guy does not do a bankruptcy, end the misery for all and move on.
> A company with that bad of press is never going to recover.
> Plus, it seems people are still not doing diligence before sending money off to somewhere. Shame on them.


I'm not sure they know it's Easy T. The ebay seller is westernparts2000. How will customers get a hold of him with questions or support? Take a look at his history, this will only expose the reseller to charge-backs.

Its looks like there will more victims, existing Easy T customers (that have already paid which are being avoided), new ebay buyers and his reseller on ebay.

Epson R3000 Based Flatbed dtg Printer Direct to Garment in Stock | eBay


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

allamerican said:


> If you think you are victim of EasyT contact me. I will try to find the way to make it work. Who are in between wall and Rock. Business is tuff but honesty is not.
> I just cannot digest to see threatening own customer with Bankrupt method.
> I came from tuffest situation. Korean immigrant 1978. No English(still). No money($153). No family nor a friend.
> Jobs I had: dishwasher, producer washer, funeral home, street vendor, carpenter helper. Hotdog seller. Flea market, shoe maker, shoe shiner, dry cleaner pressman, waiter. This is what I remember now. Probably more lol. Now I have 50+ employs.
> ...


Peter, 

If you want the friends and publicity of being a helping hand, here is an offer.

You cover all the costs of the parts to build the printers owed and I will do the labor. It will be considered a loan with interest and terms.

Everyone is happy in the end and then it's not just more companies trying to look good off my bad situation.

Andy


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

abmcdan said:


> Peter,
> 
> If you want the friends and publicity of being a helping hand, here is an offer.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea, it would really help some of the customer BIG TIME!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

abmcdan said:


> Peter,
> 
> If you want the friends and publicity of being a helping hand, here is an offer.
> 
> ...


Andy, that was my temporary thought too.
I want to help poor people who got burned by you. I have no intention to help you out. You are not a victim. Offender with no heart.
However, what will guarantee Printer will deliver? Double Dip?What will guarantee I will get pay back by you? Your words? I have to afraid that you are fit to "Leopard spot never changes". Won't you if you are me? If you built trust in past this is needless to say it. You said your finance in mess. You take bottom brick out to build higher structure. Will it ever work?
If I help your Un-delivered(made deposit) customers directly They will have Printers. I guarantee this.
I am not looking for publicity. I am looking for how I can be a help to poor/sad/mad/burned people by your unintentional(?) act. You knew you cannot handle but you took money anyway from people's blood saving. How can you do this to who trusted you. If you find one person who I owe $1 by mistake I will give you $10,000 per Dollar. If you use same formular you will need Billions.
Cheers! Printers are on me always.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

allamerican said:


> Andy, that was my temporary thought too.
> I want to help poor people who got burned by you. I have no intention to help you out. You are not a victim. Offender with no heart.
> However, what will guarantee Printer will deliver? Double Dip?What will guarantee I will get pay back by you? Your words? I have to afraid that you are fit to "Leopard spot never changes". Won't you if you are me? If you built trust in past this is needless to say it. You said your finance in mess. You take bottom brick out to build higher structure. Will it ever work?
> If I help your Un-delivered(made deposit) customers directly They will have Printers. I guarantee this.
> ...


Peter,

I will back the loan with 100% Easy T ownership as collateral on a 5 year 8% loan. If I default you get everything Easy T and I'm done in DTG market.

To make it transparent:

- You would be given my open list of invoices with customers names and addresses
- I will give you a parts list so you can order the parts yourself
- Shipping will be done on your UPS account so you have proof of when, where and who they went to.
- We will make a schedule and notify all owed customers and where they land on the list and when they can expect delivery.

Not only do you get great publicity you will get all the ink sales of these printers.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Andy,
Tell them to call me. You still will owe them same amount until you pay back or file bankrupt.
I see you are desperate. 
However,
Why do I need EasyT ownership? Think about it. I have same or much better than what you have now. With good reputation and good technology and best supports. Even if you offer me for free I won't Interst in. You are putting something on table which I will never touch. I am glad to see you valued your company. What value EasyT has? Is there anything anybody wants?
My ink sales have been topped all. Even if you try to stop them they will buy from AA. Degassed ink at lowest price? Read my signature. 
I think No one can justify to put/lend money to EasyT with right business mind.
While I can help them direct without headaches why I have to go with you? With all the works you asked. Ship, order, listing, informing lol. 
Money is not the only issue in EasyT has. There are many more. Imo. Best wish to your customers.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

allamerican said:


> Andy,
> Tell them to call me. You still will owe them same amount until you pay back or file bankrupt.
> I see you are desperate.
> However,
> ...


You are right I'm in a bad spot and All American doesn't need Easy T.

I'm working every possible angle I can to make things right, looking for partners, loans, more sales, etc to dig out. 

I honestly don't even care if I lose control or ownership or walk out with nothing if all the debts are covered so no one else loses.

So when you said you wanted to help Easy T customers I figured I owe it to them to accept your help on their behalf.


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

How can someone openly admit that the only way they can pay people back is by taking money from new people ?? 
Is this not the definition of a Ponzi Scheme ?

It is funny because the DTG brand went down a few years ago in a similar blaze, yet they left a legacy behind, and there printers still sell used on places like eBay today, but the big difference Andy fails to see is that THEY ACTUALLY SENT PEOPLE PRINTERS..........................

Stop trying to sell a incomplete prototype printer.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Marc101 said:


> How can someone openly admit that the only way they can pay people back is by taking money from new people ??
> Is this not the definition of a Ponzi Scheme ?
> 
> It is funny because the DTG brand went down a few years ago in a similar blaze, yet they left a legacy behind, and there printers still sell used on places like eBay today, but the big difference Andy fails to see is that THEY ACTUALLY SENT PEOPLE PRINTERS..........................
> ...


Was this when the whole 2200 parts were discontinued?


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

If anyone is serious about business, they need to pay top dollar for a printer with a backed reputation, because having your money held up for months/ever and sitting on your a$$ seems like a complete waste of time to me & not good business.

For anyone thinking of buying a printer off this guy, think of it like this.

Would you rather spend 5k on a printer you will never see, or 10-15k on a printer that will be making you money RIGHT AWAY!

I could have put a deposit down with this guy years ago, but instead did my research and quickly realized if I wanted to make $$$ this was not the way to go, so instead got a better printer, and the extra money paid is like a fart in the wind.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Marc101 said:


> If anyone is serious about business, they need to pay top dollar for a printer with a backed reputation, because having your money held up for months/ever and sitting on your a$$ seems like a complete waste of time to me & not good business.
> 
> For anyone thinking of buying a printer off this guy, think of it like this.
> 
> ...


What printer do you have Mark? I've seen you on the forums. Very knowledgeable and seems like you know your stuff


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Was this when the whole 2200 parts were discontinued?


I am not sure, I am talking about the DTG brand printers "T Jet" " T Jet Blazer" and so on. I believe the T Jet Blazer used the 4880 so parts were not the exact reason for its downfall.

The point I was making is, at least this company actually sent printers to customers, and there downfall had nothing to do with not sending a product, but after.

Now the pattern I am seeing with andys victims is they do nt even get a printer...

This isnt cool.

This guy wants to sell more printers to pay back people who have put deposits down before ?? lol wtf

He wants to keep 1 printer always in stock on eBay to sell before sending one to a old customer who got none ?

crazyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> What printer do you have Mark? I've seen you on the forums. Very knowledgeable and seems like you know your stuff



I have the Epson f2000.

I noticed you guys are advertising on Kjjij Toronto, and have a Scarborough Distributor now. I will be contacting you guys for a 2nd printer this spring


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Marc101 said:


> I am not sure, I am talking about the DTG brand printers "T Jet" " T Jet Blazer" and so on. I believe the T Jet Blazer used the 4880 so parts were not the exact reason for its downfall.
> 
> The point I was making is, at least this company actually sent printers to customers, and there downfall had nothing to do with not sending a product, but after.
> 
> ...


I gotcha. Yeah I know this thread has been kind of funky. I had a chill day so I'm just watching with popcorn in hand now lol


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

What "not so easy t shirt printer" fails to understand is people will actually pay more for a good product that is working and complete, and having a cheap mentality and selling a incomplete prototype will get you nowhere.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Nobody knows the whole story but whatever it is there are people who just don't have printers. I feel bad for everyone


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

Marc101 said:


> How can someone openly admit that the only way they can pay people back is by taking money from new people ??
> Is this not the definition of a Ponzi Scheme ?
> 
> It is funny because the DTG brand went down a few years ago in a similar blaze, yet they left a legacy behind, and there printers still sell used on places like eBay today, but the big difference Andy fails to see is that THEY ACTUALLY SENT PEOPLE PRINTERS..........................
> ...


Your right. I have read all the treads on Easy T Printer and I agree with you, Andy's business structure is a Ponzi Scheme. 

Having printers in stock offered by a re-seller on ebay, yet victims some of which are waiting almost 2 years are still empty handed OUT THOUSANDS OF $$$, just seems to be his newest way to keep plying up victims. 

There are even victims with judgments awarded against him, they should report to the this to Arizona Sheriffs Department and maybe they can get the printers he's has in stock with the ebay seller. Steals from consumers, has a history copying designs and in his mind he's the victim.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Island Designs said:


> Your right. I have read all the treads on Easy T Printer and I agree with you, Andy's business structure is a Ponzi Scheme.
> 
> Having printers in stock offered by a re-seller on ebay, yet victims some of which are waiting almost 2 years are still empty handed OUT THOUSANDS OF $$$, just seems to be his newest way to keep plying up victims.
> 
> There are even victims with judgments awarded against him, they should report to the this to Arizona Sheriffs Department and maybe they can get the printers he's has in stock with the ebay seller. Steals from consumers, has a history copying designs and in his mind he's the victim.


This lynch mob mentality needs to stop making the situation worse for people that actually have something to lose.


It's not a Ponzi scheme. The mess doesn't continue or grow it reduces. Any new orders are fulfilled and profits only are used to pay old debt. It's me working my butt off to repay people.


Maybe you sitting at home with nothing to lose thinks I should be arrested but then again you have nothing to lose and don't know exactly what all happened to create this situation. It wasn't done intentionally or with the purpose to defraud. Bad decisions and stuff just happened. Businesses fail all the time for many reasons. Financial problems in a business doesn't equal fraud. Look at US Screen, millions was collected on printers and not shipped and they went out of business without any in jail. Sometimes there isn't anything that can be done.


We are where we are and I'm making the best decisions to get out of it.


There will be no new victims as you call it and also past orders will be slowly fixed.


Trust me I won't go to jail over trying to fix a business that failed so if it's pushed to that I will file and be done. Everyone can lose if that's the route it's going to go. 


People need to stay out of this and stop making it worse.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

ImagineInkPrint said:


> I also have had and issue with communication from Andy at Easy T. I placed my order on October 31, 2014 and STILL haven't received my printer or an update on it. The last "update" I got from Andy was in January and I haven't heard from him since.
> 
> I get that when you're custom building something it can take a while but there is NO communication. When he did reply there was always an excuse that didn't really add up. it sucks because even though I saw the warnings online I took a chance because from what I saw it looks to be a solid machine. I don't think its too much to ask for a phone call now and then when you pay $4,000 for something that was supposed to only take 4weeks to build yet 4 months later you still don't have it.


Chris (quoted above) is a recent victim from your scam and Brain who started this post is a victim dating back almost 2 years ago. You're still up to the same games. That's right the way you conduct business has many names, SCAM, PONZI SCHEME, and FRAUD to name a few.

Here a recent post from an ebay customer that can not get a hold of you, until he posted here. GIVE US A BREAK AND STOP.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t502361.html

So stop defending your actions here on TSF, there's too much evidence posted/documented by your victim's.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Island Designs said:


> Chris (quoted above) is a recent victim from your scam and Brain who started this post is a victim dating back almost 2 years ago. You're still up to the same games. That's right the way you conduct business has many names, SCAM, PONZI SCHEME, and FRAUD to name a few.
> 
> Here a recent post from an ebay customer that can not get a hold of you, until he posted here. GIVE US A BREAK AND STOP.
> 
> ...



No that link isn't a recent ebay customer. That is someone that ordered last year, got their printer last year and are making comments without even had used the printer because of people on here telling them it's bad.

The problem with your statements and harassment is you don't know any facts of the whole picture.

Were you here to watch 5 printers ship in February? No
Were you here yesterday when I shipped 2 more? No
Did you see parts for 10 more bases come in friday to be used towards back orders? No

Do you have access to my records and books to see all the stuff that lead to this? No

You can not be making public statements saying I'm continuing to make things worse when not only is that false but you don't know. You base everything off what you read and assume it's 100% of the story.

I doubt anyone I owe money to wants me to shutdown, they would prefer that I'm busting my butt to fix it regardless of what happened in the past.

It's jerks like you sitting on the sidelines with 10% of the information running me down, harassing me, and pushing it farther over the edge saying I should shut down.

I have been open about my situation and what is being done to fix it.

It's time you stay out of it and leave me alone to do my work.


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

abmcdan said:


> This lynch mob mentality needs to stop making the situation worse for people that actually have something to lose.
> 
> 
> It's not a Ponzi scheme. The mess doesn't continue or grow it reduces. Any new orders are fulfilled and profits only are used to pay old debt. It's me working my butt off to repay people.
> ...



People do not need to stay out of this, because this is a open forum, and I me and everyone else in here are potential customers for anything DTG related, so I think it is actually a good idea that everyone is informed at the very least of whats current in the DTG market.

Your prototype machine is setting a bad standard, so again I believe its very important people know this is not todays standard of DTG in 2015.

If you brought your business idea and model to a show like "shark tank" for example and gave them your heart felt speech and plea, would they feel sorry for you ?? sure. Would they think your a nice guy who has good intentions ?? maybe. The problem is, none of this would matter at the end of the day because you are trying to run a business, and only a few things matter in business, and 1 is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

You are not making it, you are losing it, and the why really does not matter at this point or your intentions for wanting to do right.

Would a lot of customers be happy to see you go and not get anything ?? of course not, but you cant use this as passive leverage, and I believe in the long run it would probably be better you just went away, at least till you can properly truly re group.

You are not even selling a complete product from what I can see, you are still pushing a incomplete prototype.

At least sell a printer that only prints CMYK if it gives less trouble, there is still a market for it. 

My opinion is one from the side lines, I have no affiliation to anyone on here and I am from Toronto Canada. This should tell you something, you are leaving a bad reputation even up here in Canada.....


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Marc101 said:


> People do not need to stay out of this, because this is a open forum, and I me and everyone else in here are potential customers for anything DTG related, so I think it is actually a good idea that everyone is informed at the very least of whats current in the DTG market.
> 
> Your prototype machine is setting a bad standard, so again I believe its very important people know this is not todays standard of DTG in 2015.
> 
> ...


Again you are making statements that damage me with nothing to back it up.


Our current machine isn't an incomplete prototype. It's market ready.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> Again you are making statements that damage me with nothing to back it up.
> 
> 
> Our current machine isn't an incomplete prototype. It's market ready.



Andy,

One word..... *ACCOUNTABILITY!!*

Why don't you post only the "First Names" or "TSF Names" of the people you owe printers or money to on the order of oldest to newest.

Kind of like a "vision board" and when you wake up every morning look at the list and say....

*"I promise myself and these people that I will pay back every penny of what I owe them."*

Affirm this everyday and I bet you beer that it will happen!

CHEERS.....beers are on Peter!!! 

*T*-alk is cheap
*A*-ction not words
*O*-nly time will tell

I'm all for the small businesses that runs our economy but not for businesses that don't deliver what they sold!

There's actually a part of me secretly hoping that You will deliver what you've been promising here on the forum.

*PEACE & LOVE to Everyone!*


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

Marc101 said:


> People do not need to stay out of this, because this is a open forum, and I me and everyone else in here are potential customers for anything DTG related, so I think it is actually a good idea that everyone is informed at the very least of whats current in the DTG market.
> 
> Your prototype machine is setting a bad standard, so again I believe its very important people know this is not todays standard of DTG in 2015.
> 
> ...


So now you resort name calling? Your calling all of us "Jerks" or just me?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Your Cat ate Fish on kitchen table.
Who's fault is it? Bad Cat? Bad You? Bad Fish?
Your cat will never stop like Fresh Fish. 
You cannot train Cat not to eat fish.
What you all are doing here is try to protect future fishes.
You as justice guard and be a Lighthouse.
I don't know why this old thread pop up on surface again but it was good reminder.
If anyone who is interest in DTG PLEASE read posts much as you can.
Reputation, Company history, customer satisfaction, service record, printer quality, output quality, software, hardware, more than anything CEO/Owner's mentality and business motto. 
Mine is "Your Success is Our Success!"
Cheers! Jun is right. Whenever, wherever, whoever Beers are on me always. CHEERS!!!!


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Your Cat ate Fish on kitchen table.
> Who's fault is it? Bad Cat? Bad You? Bad Fish?
> Your cat will never stop like Fresh Fish.
> You cannot train Cat not to eat fish.
> What you all are doing here is try to protect future fishes.


I do enjoy some of your posts, they make me laugh on a rainy tuesday, good man


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

Yea, just some. This was one of them. Good post Peter!


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

abmcdan said:


> Again you are making statements that damage me with nothing to back it up.
> 
> 
> Our current machine isn't an incomplete prototype. It's market ready.


You are running a ponzi. You openly stated the only way you will be able to pay back "customers" who have gotten no product is by selling and taking deposits from new customers. Your logic is new customers have to pay for and get printers right away in order for you to get printers for older customers who paid sooner and are still waiting....

There is no logic or business plan in what you are doing. Not only is your printer a prototype, and that is me being nice, but so is your entire business, and I use the term business very loose as well.

Market ready, ya, cant wait to see what you do in the market...


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, what a fascinating read. 

If the initial problem was a quality issue, his idea only works if the new printer is able to perform flawlessly. 

It's interesting to see the people he owes a printer to bash him in a public forum knowing that the only way he can possibly deliver their printers is if he's able to sell printers to new customers. I mean, it's obvious he has no personal capital to speak of so if he can't sell his way out of this, there's no possibility he will be able to deliver printers. On the flip side, it appears the customers who haven't received their printers are setting aside their own personal desires to ensure there are no future victims. 

It also makes you wonder how in the world he thinks he can ever have a successful business by trying to sell under the same brand. Obviously anyone who is seriously considering purchasing a DTG is going to do some basic research of the brand. When he does, he's obviously going to see the negative posts. 

Again, fascinating.....


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

It is an unusual read. Makes little sense to me in total.sales will be limited by bad press under this brand, and r&ad and support cost money, which seems to be the issue.
Why not get one of the jobs mentioned and strike a deal with Peter to fullfill the back orders with Neo's? Fix the back issue, then move on.
Peter would love to help by selling 20 units even wholesale price.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

Marc101 said:


> You are running a ponzi. You openly stated the only way you will be able to pay back "customers" who have gotten no product is by selling and taking deposits from new customers. Your logic is new customers have to pay for and get printers right away in order for you to get printers for older customers who paid sooner and are still waiting....
> 
> There is no logic or business plan in what you are doing. Not only is your printer a prototype, and that is me being nice, but so is your entire business, and I use the term business very loose as well.
> 
> Market ready, ya, cant wait to see what you do in the market...


Andy,

You fail to acknowledge the big picture. Your history! Everyone of us can go dig up pictures here that you modeled your printers on that existed way before you made yours, this history along with not delivering and your financial mess is not pretty. You think its alright to use a similar material and model your designs after successful people and its not! Your dealing with artists, and they take this very serious.

Like others have stated not delivering and your financial issue is not your only problem, what if some one comes after you trademark/ copyright infringement etc. on there product likeness? I think they have a treasure trove of proof here alone on the forum. This doesn't make a consumer feel safe with your practices. Making, designing, buying your own products is the first step into a successful business. 

I think you don't care because currently you have no assets and nothing to lose?, the what are they going to get attitude toward your customers and industry/ customers, I will just file bankruptcy eventually will come to head whether you realize it or not. 

You laugh now but lets say down the road you have assets and or have a family someday and you get that knock at your door from Mr. Past of people who want to collect after the damage? What will you tell your family? That's when it will be serious to you when you have to look a loved one in the eye and have something to lose, explain to loved ones the past and why you owe and how you got there. not good! All Criminal minds don't think of tomorrow they think about themselves today not the effects of tomorrow. I was reading thru the forums here and its unbelievable all the services/ products you tried. Looks like Karma is your shadow now, hopefully you straighten up. 

Here's another thing you keep threatening people to shut up on here, but keep in mind this is a public forum that you and your customers engaged in at will and are now debating your practices. The forum is ok with you as a sponsor and to plug your goods but when its effect turned tide you groan. Unbelievable. When the issues are public knowledge and you address them here expect the backlash, that's common sense.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

Island Designs said:


> Marc101 said:
> 
> 
> > You are running a ponzi. You openly stated the only way you will be able to pay back "customers" who have gotten no product is by selling and taking deposits from new customers. Your logic is new customers have to pay for and get printers right away in order for you to get printers for older customers who paid sooner and are still waiting....
> ...


To play the Devils advocate on the bash all that is EasyT session we have going here.

I do think copying a "proven" design isn't really an issue. That design has been around for a few years now...since the guys at UFO printers first developed it for an R2000.

Which actually Andy had been working to develop well before the other guys...so really there is legal presidence for Andy's design being his own...

I owned two of Andy's orginal machines and they got me by and into the industry. (Not the best printer but it was also 3 years ago and the industry has changed ALOT since then)

So really the history is he had a decent printer...and actually was very good with help my wife and I out with all our issues; then he made a lot of wrong choices...and got in way over his head; honestly I would have walked away...not sure why he didn't...But we're not Andy, we can't know what is happening in his shop.

My wife and I always say...why didn't he atleast rebrand the company name.

Honestly, I am very intrested in see the new machine...but that because I am a tech nerd.

And for those that think Andy asked me to post something positive...he didn't. (look back I have plenty of other posts)

I did support him in the past because when I was using his machine if he went under I had no support. Why would I shoot myself in the foot?


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

Epson R3000 Based Flatbed dtg Printer Direct to Garment Rip Software | eBay

Easy T - 2,995 with EKRIP (has 1-pass option)
UFO Base without printer 1,185 + Printer 440 = 1625
Spectra 3000 - 6995
Neo 3 - - 4995 (introductory)

There is a market for 2-3K DTG printers (without support) as most new entrants to DTG printing (small shops) wont gamble for a 10K+ machine right away.

I know people will say you need support when buying a DTG printer but if you are just testing the waters for DTG and you're aware enough of this limitation you can basically get support from TSF.

Its a supply and demand thing. If there is a demand sellers like that on ebay will always thrive.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

we are kind of splitting hairs here. what @RobP614 was getting at is that multiple manufacturers are utilizing the same base Epson printer. in fact, my printer is just the 4880 with no mods to the actual "look". the changes are in the transport bed, the daughter boards, the software, etc. you can put a cover over it, or leave it alone, it's still a 4880, 3880, r1800, r1900, etc.

the real issue is that people have spent money on a printer that didn't exist. i don't think the intentions were bad, but if those finished printers existed, then the people who spent money would have received their printer. the problem now is that i could buy one of these "new" printers, cross my fingers and hope to get it, and then if everything goes well, maybe one of the people who ordered their printer months ago would receive a printer as well. would they receive the printer that they thought they were actually buying, or one of these new ones? don't know. we all know that things can get out of hand quickly in any business; with any customer. if Easy T goes bankrupt, there is no hope. at least by staying in business, there is slim hope for those who have lost money. there's also 2 sides to this; the 2nd side is the one that contains all of the buyers who KNEW they were taking a risk. but...the price was soooo low. even @treefox2118 took a risk. it paid off very well for him, and for others, but not for the ones that we've heard from here on the forums.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

jaroh said:


> Epson R3000 Based Flatbed dtg Printer Direct to Garment Rip Software | eBay
> 
> Easy T - 2,995 with EKRIP (has 1-pass option)
> UFO Base without printer 1,185 + Printer 440 = 1625
> ...





abmcdan said:


> I will gladly sell printers at $1795 and make a profit.


I've been watching that listing on eBay. It's so odd that Andy claims he's making profit at $1795 then it wen't up to $1995 after I called him out on it. Now it is $2995?

Everyone knows that you can buy EK direct for $850.

And YES, this is a public forum built to share information. And NO, this is not causing "economic damage" to you Andy.

Answer this question....which game do you like better? Musical chairs or Ponzi scheme?

Like I stated on my previous post, make a list of who you owe money and printers to....post it on this forum.....hold yourself accountable to it. 

I'd hate to say this but I'm actually rooting and hoping for you to somehow make it! And I hope for the sake of those poor people that are without printers that someday soon, you'll deliver what you've been promising for years!!!


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

Easy T will not be the last. It's just the beginning as DTG become so popular and getting easier to use Apparel printers will likely to get one.

The days of paying 10K+ DTG printer is soon coming to an end.

The era of 5-7K DTG printers (with support) is blooming. Competition is heating up.

Company like AA and Spectra see the writing in the wall. 

The next level is the 2-3K DTG and the DIYers.

Im lucky that I started in this age of DTG. This era opens up the competion in the apparel printing business. Before only big guys playing in this field.

People starting out will always take risk. That is all about. Risk + Research here in TSF is something.


----------



## jones75 (Jul 10, 2009)

jaroh said:


> Epson R3000 Based Flatbed dtg Printer Direct to Garment Rip Software | eBay
> 
> Easy T - 2,995 with EKRIP (has 1-pass option)
> UFO Base without printer 1,185 + Printer 440 = 1625
> ...



A few months ago I was doing research trying to figure out what printer I was going to buy after selling my Neoflex's. At the time a lot of people were hyping up the UFO but for many reasons I chose not to go that route and the main one being that they are located in China and DTG printers that are manufactured in China are know to have many issues including after purchase support. Easy T was definitely not an option because of the fiasco that has been going on for a few years. The Neo 3 was not out at that point, but after dealing with All American in the past and only getting support or the one pass rip if I were to pay them for it or buy all my ink and supplies from them it left a bad taste in my mouth. I requested the one pass rip upgrade a few times and never got it. It wasn't cost effective for me to order my ink from them as I am not in the US and shipping, currency exchange, duty etc. were way too much. The Spectra is a decision I do not regret, it prints amazing, the speed is great and the support from Jay, Anthony and Billy have been amazing. Support is the one thing I have found to be a must have when buying a DTG printer. At the end of the day, you get what you pay for and I am happy I made the right decision as I haven't a few times in the past when it comes to DTG printers.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

jaroh said:


> Easy T will not be the last. It's just the beginning as DTG become so popular and getting easier to use Apparel printers will likely to get one.
> 
> The days of paying 10K+ DTG printer is soon coming to an end.
> 
> ...


I think you are absolutely right! 

It's been interesting seeing the prices drop over the past few years...

Lucky for us DTG'er it's more then just the cost of the machine to make a DTG busy successful...

One thing that follows cheap printers is lack of knowledge. The assumption that you can spend $5000 and be selling shirts to people the next day.

Personally if I was a reseller of a sub $7000 machine I would require trainer otherwise there would be no warranty provided...


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

RobP614 said:


> I think you are absolutely right!
> 
> It's been interesting seeing the prices drop over the past few years...
> 
> ...


Most newbie think DTG is a plug and play printer just like a desktop printer printing on papers. The reason is because it's basically an inkjet printer with a base that delivers the shirt to the printer.

Most issues will come from the white ink. Users just really need to think hard how they will maintain the printer with white ink on it.

Secondary issue is the fine tuning the rip software getting the desired ink output.

Having an understanding about these 2 major issues in DTG will allow you to survive. Its well documented in this forum that DIYers printed thousand of shirts using their build similar to a commercial DTG.

SPECTRA 3000 is hot because people like a good quality built printer + the hype of course. Most shops will always go to proven and reliable suppliers.

The point is people just beginning will always look for printers like Easy T on ebay.


----------



## joedough (Jun 15, 2013)

I think Jaroh is absolutely right. When we first started printing shirts we were screen printing but had a demand primarily for sets of 2 to 6 shirts per order and to customize them. This was impossible with screen printing. We tried all kinds of transfers and sublimation. But all were too convoluted. The solution was DTG.

When we looked at DTGs they were 20K to 30K and way out our budget, next step look at used machines now we were near the 10K mark, still too much for a start up with little business and uncertain future. Plus when I called the manufacturers to ask how they would support their major brand name DTG machines they all scoffed at the thought. 

Next level was DIY, except we had absolutely no knowledge of how to do it. Into the picture came "Dr. Johh Kennedy" (not that I want to start something here, but I don't think he is a doctor...) we purchased his DIY "kit" a wooden structure held together with rubber bands and a few misaligned screws, but the darn thing actually worked. Support was nonexistent and he is not the most polite person one will meet.

Eventually we got to thinking, humm... when will the rubber bands break??? In came Easy T, Andy actually gave us a decent deal at the time and we got the Deluxe first version. Again the machine worked well and we were happy. Our business started to take off. 

At this point we got to thinking if something happens we can't afford to wait weeks for repairs. So let's buy a second machine, Andy had dropped his prices so we were more than happy to purchase from him again. Here is where things fell apart a bit. He took nearly a year to deliver but eventually delivered. Unfortunately it was incomplete and the machine barely works now.

Still, I have no hard feelings for Andy and I too hope he makes it. I think the idea of the well below 10K DTG is great for those of us who are just starting out. So in that sense companies like Easy T are part of that revolution that challenged the 20K+ machine market.

Now we have moved on and purchased our first Neoflex. We know no machine is perfect but our business has developed to the point where support, parts and a company that will be there in 10 years are all important.

So this has been our evolution to this point. The truth is that in our case both "Dr. Kennedy" and Easy T allowed our company to grow. I understand why people are mad. I am too with the second machine. But like RobP614 our experience wasn't all bad. 

And as Jaroh mentioned, if we were starting today, we'd likely do the same thing we did 4 years ago and order again from the Ebay listings of Easy T, Mesa Prints, Quick T... simply because the price is so seductive!


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

If your selling DTG printers and running a business doing it and your goal is to sell as many printers as possible your first priorities should be to have a support department in place and someone who will handle customer service. I don't think you can be successful selling printers with out this. Even if you state that your printer is sold without support then you will not get very far. You cannot rely on this forum to handle your support either. You need people that are experienced and experienced with your products so that any customers with support questions can get the help that they need to be successful. No matter how experienced some customers may think they are there is a good chance that there will be questions or concerns and the support needs to be there for them. Customer service needs to be in place as well to answer phone calls or emails in a timely manner with questions from potential customers. These potential customers will quickly lose interest and start looking somewhere else if they can't even get a reply back from an email. Having a 1-2 man operation may work in the beginning but your business plan needs to involve hiring more people in the future to help the company grow. My 2 cents.


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

lazographics said:


> If your selling DTG printers and running a business doing it and your goal is to sell as many printers as possible your first priorities should be to have a support department in place and someone who will handle customer service. I don't think you can be successful selling printers with out this. Even if you state that your printer is sold without support then you will not get very far. You cannot rely on this forum to handle your support either. You need people that are experienced and experienced with your products so that any customers with support questions can get the help that they need to be successful. No matter how experienced some customers may think they are there is a good chance that there will be questions or concerns and the support needs to be there for them. Customer service needs to be in place as well to answer phone calls or emails in a timely manner with questions from potential customers. These potential customers will quickly lose interest and start looking somewhere else if they can't even get a reply back from an email. Having a 1-2 man operation may work in the beginning but your business plan needs to involve hiring more people in the future to help the company grow. My 2 cents.


In an ideal world. a DTG company should always have experienced support that can respond in a timely manner. I think the 5-7K machines price are in order as support is included plus I think this will get them profit to continue operating and do some R&D.

But another world exist for those looking for 2-3K DTG. They are fully aware that support might be nil and willing to take risks on these machine. The people in this world are aware and maybe feel that they have the knowledge to maintain and use it and with TSF as their support.


----------



## SwollShop (Feb 25, 2015)

how did the second one work out for you?


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

RobP614 said:


> To play the Devils advocate on the bash all that is EasyT session we have going here.
> 
> I do think copying a "proven" design isn't really an issue. That design has been around for a few years now...since the guys at UFO printers first developed it for an R2000.
> 
> ...


Rob,

Your statement: "I do think copying a "proven" design isn't really an issue. That design has been around for a few years now...since the guys at UFO printers first developed it for an R2000." 

The current "proven" base design both Easy T and UFO are offering was first introduced by Spectra DTG, unless anyone has dated documentation, picture or a video I'm not sure I agree with your statement. No one like's to be copied, especially on something they designed. 

Here's a dated video link of it on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGfy38kCl9s


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

Island Designs said:


> Rob,
> 
> Your statement: "I do think copying a "proven" design isn't really an issue. That design has been around for a few years now...since the guys at UFO printers first developed it for an R2000."
> 
> ...



Dates on Videos don't mean nothing. History tells a better story. Spectra had 2 deposit on printers before they even had a finished product. At that time they had ordered a few bases from UFO. Soon after ordering the from UFO, they release their printer. Anthony claims that Spectra doesn't take deposits before they have finished product and they claim they had first design. Both are lies and I can prove with emails. 
Spectra was 2 deposits away from making the same mistake as Easy T.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

killroy said:


> Dates on Videos don't mean nothing. History tells a better story. Spectra had 2 deposit on printers before they even had a finished product. At that time they had ordered a few bases from UFO. Soon after ordering the from UFO, they release their printer. Anthony claims that Spectra doesn't take deposits before they have finished product and they claim they had first design. Both are lies and I can prove with emails.
> Spectra was 2 deposits away from making the same mistake as Easy T.


So you a have private emails from Spectra or one of their partners addressed to who (UFO Printer or too you) and your going to post them? Not sure posting private emails that may/or may not be factual adheres to forum guidelines. You may want to check with forum moderator's first before doing this.

Here,s another feather for your hat regarding History.

UFO infringed on TUC-LOCs (Livingston systems patent) which is well documented and also posted on the DIY forums. Additionally they supply EK-RIP software and others that is not licensed. Call or email EK RIP and ask them! They will not do business with him either. So if you believe someone that has blatantly copied others who are big players in this Industry you're mistaken. You yourself know this after contacting Tuc-loc to be fact. Spectra is doing legit business...not sure UFO can make that claim. 

OH...here's another one, they even pirated the patented WIMS System from DTG, just check their site.

Spectra designed that base system FIRST...that's a FACT.

Lets be real. Please get your facts straight.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

spectra got there design from a guy in the UK, its all legit. Besides which every company tears down the opposition to see how they do things and if they can improve on it, i used to work for a very well known global company in there R+D department doing competetive testing of other companys products (seagate, sony etc...), everyone is at it in some form or another, there are not many truely original ideas out there, everone improves on everyone else, its how the world works.


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

Honestly I could care less who's design it is. I just get tired of all the shenanigans.... 
I don't use a pirated copy of EK, for one I don't even use EK. My platens are Livingston Systems.


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> He can post what he wants. Bottom line is we deliver and we've never taken anyone for a ride. Killroy remember that trash you talked on my thread about me. 2 words for you.. 1. Snake. 2. Pirated
> 
> Should I say more buddy?


If You have something to Say, Say it!!


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> I don't care about the design either. Yeah its apparent what you use. Your posts say it all man. I'm pretty smart for a cockroach


Cockroaches are very smart. Never under estimate one. They have stood the time.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

killroy said:


> Honestly I could care less who's design it is. I just get tired of all the shenanigans....
> I don't use a pirated copy of EK, for one I don't even use EK. My platens are Livingston Systems.


You must a have purchased them legit directly from Livingston and EK directly, not from UFO...I commend you then for purchasing them legit. 

But you must realize UFO is pirating...so maybe it's not good idea you post on his say-so's or word.

Peace...not looking to fight here just believe the fact should be straight.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

WIKIPEDIA – *“The Ford Model T is generally regarded as the first affordable automobile, the car that opened travel to the common middle-class American; some of this was because of Ford's efficient fabrication, including assembly line production instead of individual hand crafting.”*

I think all this hate and bickering is somehow stirred up by a DTG#2 manufacturer/converter that shall remain nameless and unmentioned. 

They are threatened that an upcoming DTG#1 manufacturer/converter is taking a chunk of their business thus resorting to strategies of hijacking threads, criticizing build components and launching a similar product (untested, unproven & over-hyped) for a lower price just to gain some popularity!
Just look at the popular thread for DTG#1!! There’s a Brian Williams “I WAS THERE” thread hijacker that’s always there “liking” “thanking” and “commenting”!

*DTG#1* – *“The first affordable DTG printer, the printer that opened DTG printing to the common person; some of this was because of DTG#1’s efficient design and fabrication! Although DTG printers had already existed for years, their adoption had been limited, and they were still mostly scarce and expensive. DTG printers were considered extreme luxury for the common person until DTG#1.”*


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Exactly talk straight Killroy. By the way your words don't get to me. Have you got your 3880 running yet?


It's a Shame that a dealer must post on a thread that's bashing his competitor. Even take part in it. Why don't you see Epson, Brother's, or some of your bigger company's doing so. It's not professional. Beliefs have a way to cloud your judgement. 
It's easy kicking a Man while he's down. Makes an easy target. I see you pick your battles Wisely.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Closing out this thread. *

This is not what T-Shirt Forums is about. If you have drama and bickering to get out, please take it elsewhere.

Also, it seems like some customers are copying and pasting info directly from vendors instead of the vendors speaking for themselves. 

Let's get back to helping people please. DTG owners helping current and future DTG owners and less vendors trying to build buzz about their latest products.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html


----------

